# The Flashtorch by Wicked Lasers



## mrsteel (Aug 17, 2017)

With this being my first post I do hope I am putting this in the right area, and I have not found any threads of this light on the forums, so I decided to start one.

With that aside, I just ordered a wicked lasers flashtorch that uses a 100w halogen bulb that outputs 4100 lumens and enough heat to light almost anything you stick in front of it on fire, or at very least scorch it. 

I ordered this light due to the fact that i wanted to add a high power non LED light. And with my limited knowledge I am not sure if this classifies as an HID light or not. However once this light arrives expect comparisons of this light with my array of LED lights which include the Xt11gt and 12gt, Acebeam x45, Streamlight Protac HL4, and my Thrunite TN42C. While the X45 outputs 16000 lumens, it steps down after 3 minutes to around 4000 lumens (I can't remember the exact output) which puts it around the flashtorch. I will post beam shots and maybe some photos of it burning too. I also hope to bring this light to the attention of those who haven't heard of it. And if you guys go to wickedlasers.com to check it out or if you own one I'd like to hear what you think of it! I'll update you guys when it arrives

Edit: Here are some beam shots! Let me know what you guys think, still new to doing this. I'll add a video of it starting fires soon too.

P.S apologies for the inconsistencies as i was sorting through all the photos i got a little mixed up with what light was what and i forgot to take a few pictures for comparisons and so far this is the simplest way i know of to upload the pictures.

https://imgur.com/a/laxYu


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 18, 2017)

H.I.D. = High Intensity Discharge. This classification of lights utilize a very bright spark to produce light. 
I.E. Mercury Vapor Arc, Xenon Short Arc, Metal Halide, High Pressure Sodium and Carbon Arc Lamps, as well as a few others.

A "Halogen" Bulb is an Incandescent light source using a Metal Filament heated in a vacuum (with a small amount of halogen gasses to extend lifespan of the highly abused filament) till it glows white hot.


Welcome to the Forum and enjoy your new toy!!!


----------



## mrsteel (Aug 22, 2017)

Well I just received it and played with it for a few, it is very very bright, the beam wasn't bad at all, it's very usable and the focus worked pretty well. I took it outside and it burned right through a box and lit it on fire, same for paper. When I get time I'll post some beam shots of it compared to my other lights. So far I think I found a new favorite!


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Aug 23, 2017)

mrsteel said:


> Well I just received it and played with it for a few, it is very very bright, the beam wasn't bad at all, it's very usable and the focus worked pretty well. I took it outside and it burned right through and lit it on fire, same for paper. When I get time I'll post some beam shots of it compared to my other lights. So far I think I found a new favorite!


Here were tons of incan maglites mods 10 years ago
I believe you will enjoy them..
You can search through CPF
Some of them are really insane !


----------



## mrsteel (Aug 23, 2017)

I'll definitely check those out too! Never thought I'd go back to incandescents, but now it is my favorite flashlight bulb again, even with the drawback of battery life 

Also is there a way I can move this thread to the proper forum section?


----------



## archimedes (Aug 23, 2017)

mrsteel said:


> ....
> Also is there a way I can move this thread to the proper forum section?



Done ...


----------



## mrsteel (Aug 24, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Done ...



Thanks :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 25, 2017)

Welcome aboard mrsteel.

Now you've got in your first 3 so....
Pix or it didn't happen.


----------



## mrsteel (Sep 3, 2017)

Well I do have the pictures taken but my PC doesn't have an SD card reader, go figure, so I'll post these when I can access my friends pc or I can buy a reader soon.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 4, 2017)

Eh, don't sweat it.
Sooner or later the picture host will demand money and hold the links hostage anyway.

We're just glad another person is enjoying the stoke of the fabled light bulb again...


----------



## mrsteel (Sep 4, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Eh, don't sweat it.
> Sooner or later the picture host will demand money and hold the links hostage anyway.
> 
> We're just glad another person is enjoying the stoke of the fabled light bulb again...



It's not quite the brightest but it's up there, do you know if there's any other high power halogens being made? Handheld cordless that is.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 4, 2017)

A high end to this user is a 2C flashlight using 6 volts of power in 4.8 volt light bulbs, so I'm no expert on mega bright stuff these days. 

Folks like FiveMega or FritzHID are up on all that stuff. Most of the modifiers who achieved automotive headlight bright (on high beam) no longer frequent the site these days. But you might lurk the HID section for all things sunshine in a handheld platform.

Realizing HID is not using halogen bulbs, it's just not really talked about these days regarding stuff like Roar of the Pelican bright Maglites and such. LED is the big thing these days. But one of the stickies at the top of this section may _shed some light_ on your quest.
(Yes, the pun was intended)
The bulb draw thread is a goody and may help you build your own sunshine on a stick.... rechargeables are getting good.


----------



## mrsteel (Sep 4, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> A high end to this user is a 2C flashlight using 6 volts of power in 4.8 volt light bulbs, so I'm no expert on mega bright stuff these days.
> 
> Folks like FiveMega or FritzHID are up on all that stuff. Most of the modifiers who achieved automotive headlight bright (on high beam) no longer frequent the site these days. But you might lurk the HID section for all things sunshine in a handheld platform.
> 
> ...



Ok I'll check it out, I like the halogens because of the amount of heat they put out, pretty nice to have as a fire starter or hand warmer


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 7, 2017)

I wonder if MAC still gets a kickback for everyone that Wicked sells of his original light?


----------



## fivemega (Sep 7, 2017)

*This was the original Torch from Mac which was basically shortened and tri-bored M*g, custom made bi-pin socket with Osram 64623 powered by 12x2/3A NiMH in Fivemega holder and custom made tail switch.
After Mac sold the license, it was produced in China with little change.
Later, they completely changed the flashlight host and used 4 high current 18650
I received one of these new models from them as a gift last year.
Which model do you have? New design or older version?*


----------



## mrsteel (Sep 7, 2017)

fivemega said:


> *This was the original Torch from Mac which was basically shortened and tri-bored M*g, custom made bi-pin socket with Osram 64623 powered by 12x2/3A NiMH in Fivemega holder and custom made tail switch.
> After Mac sold the license, it was produced in China with little change.
> Later, they completely changed the flashlight host and used 4 high current 18650
> I received one of these new models from them as a gift last year.
> Which model do you have? New design or older version?*



I have the new model. I had the opportunity to purchase one of the older versions on ebay, but it was around double the original selling price so i passed it up.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 21, 2017)

> It's not quite the brightest but it's up there, do you know if there's any other high power halogens being made? Handheld cordless that is.


 



bykfixer said:


> Most of the modifiers who achieved automotive headlight bright (on high beam) no longer frequent the site these days.



I so happen to be on here right now lol
Depends on the form factor your looking for. With Li-poly batteries at the price and performance they are these days scary things can be done with almost no effort!

Old school lanterns like BigBeams, rayovacs etc can still hold their own against even the most insane hand held LED lights with the right bulb and RC car battery pack. Well NOT most extreme... I think there are like 50,000+ LED lights out there now, granted you can easily make 14,500+ Lumens from large cheap Par46 bulb based lanterns


----------

